# Swift a word of praise



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Finally got the new 530lp in October after rejecting the early 2007 model for inadequate payload.(Thats another tale)
Taking the oppotunity to have a trial few nights away we took in the Swift factory tour Dec 18th. All praise to Peter Swift and his staff we came away feeling that here was a Company that was out to improve its product and customer care. They accepted that they make mistakes but are trying to make less and do better. The staff keen to have all the feed back they can via the motorhome.facts forum must be praised.
Our Sundance lifestyle 530Lp was excellent for us, warm, comfitable,and a pleasure to drive.
A request I made for a wiring diagram and an extra cupboard latch were sent to me by post and were home before us. We extended our trip with a visit to the seal colony at Cleethorps.
Happy christmas and thanks to the motorhomefacts organizers of the trip.
Harry & Carol


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I can echo Harry's comments. Having headed up QA and Technical Service functions for a major multinational, both here and abroad, I understand the challenges they face - but clearly they are determined to do so. Well done.

I too look forward to receiving my wiring diagram. I think mine's delayed in the post, but hey - who's going to rewire a M/H over Christmas anyway!!
 
Rick


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

HARRYH said:


> Finally got the new 530lp in October after rejecting the early 2007 model for inadequate payload.(Thats another tale)
> Taking the oppotunity to have a trial few nights away we took in the Swift factory tour Dec 18th. All praise to Peter Swift and his staff we came away feeling that here was a Company that was out to improve its product and customer care. They accepted that they make mistakes but are trying to make less and do better. The staff keen to have all the feed back they can via the motorhome.facts forum must be praised.
> Our Sundance lifestyle 530Lp was excellent for us, warm, comfitable,and a pleasure to drive.
> A request I made for a wiring diagram and an extra cupboard latch were sent to me by post and were home before us. We extended our trip with a visit to the seal colony at Cleethorps.
> ...


Hi Harry & Carol,
Thanks for the positive feedback, its great to get good feedback, we are pleased you enjoyed the visit to the factory and like your new van.

Have a great christmas and a happy new year,
Many thanks
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

rickwiggans said:


> I can echo Harry's comments. Having headed up QA and Technical Service functions for a major multinational, both here and abroad, I understand the challenges they face - but clearly they are determined to do so. Well done.
> 
> I too look forward to receiving my wiring diagram. I think mine's delayed in the post, but hey - who's going to rewire a M/H over Christmas anyway!!
> 
> Rick


Hi Rick
Thanks for the feedback, let me know if you don't get the wiring diagram and I will re-send it when were back, they were all sent out the same day before we finished,

Merry Christmas, thanks
Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

BTW Andy, How did the planning meeting go?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

tco said:


> BTW Andy, How did the planning meeting go?


We got our planning permission thanks.In total it has taken us 8 years to achieve but now we have the go ahead to develop the site which will entail a new factory for our holiday homes and a new factory to house our new equipment which should allow us to compete with our foreign competitors. Merry Christmas Peter.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Excellent news on the planning front - look forward to a repeat visit when it's all finished!!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

rickwiggans said:


> Excellent news on the planning front - look forward to a repeat visit when it's all finished!!


Thankyou.Merry Christmas.Peter.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Peter - do you win the bet?

Carol


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

carol said:


> Peter - do you win the bet?
> 
> Carol


Looks a possibility? A merry Christmas Carol to you and your family.Peter.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

I received my wiring diagram yesterday, so its good service from Swift once again. Thank you.
Colin


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I made some remarks RE Bessacar article in MMM and to-day Boxing day Swiftgroup Andy posted a reply.

Well you could'nt wish for better customer service than that.

The new models will at the NEC in Feb, I will certainly go to view with a possible purchase in mind.

Very rarely these days am I proud to be British but keep it up the good work Swift.

Roy


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

A merry christmas and a prosperous new year to Peter and all the staff at Swift. Well done for the magnificent level of customer care given to us in 2007. We are so pleased with our Swift motorhome.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Heritage said:


> A merry christmas and a prosperous new year to Peter and all the staff at Swift. Well done for the magnificent level of customer care given to us in 2007. We are so pleased with our Swift motorhome.
> 
> Roy & Barbara


Thankyou Merry Christmas.Peter


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

My wiring diagram has also arrived, as promised. Many thanks!


----------

